
Carrd- “Simple, free, fully responsive one-page sites for pretty much anything” - petethomas
https://carrd.co/
======
ggm
Read the T&C (not that they're evil: far from it. They are very clear what
you're doing using the site, which is a godsend).

If it's possible to export the map to your own housing it could be made
clearer.

Nice clean design. The GUI builder is well done.

